# netbook under Rs.18000



## tammy (Oct 6, 2011)

want to buy a good netbook with 2GB RAM. UNDER Rs. 18000.
Need suggestions.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I will seriously suggest you to save up 3k more and buy hp dm1z.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 6, 2011)

i got the Asus X42F 14" Laptop with a P6200 and 4GB RAM for 19k. Much much better than a netbook or even the dm1z in terms of performance...

here is the review: Asus X42F review

battery life is also good, i get almost 4 hours in power saver mode...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2011)

Acer aspire one 722
 Acer Aspire One 722 Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Netbook

and brazos a350 cpu 1ghz
6310gpu * check model
price is less than 18k

this NetBook is better than any atom based NetBook and has performance equal to nvidia ion.

plays full hd 10gb videos i'm mkv format. but you just first remove all the bloatware or reinstall the entire os.

get it from flip kart.

its a dual core btw

its a dual core btw


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Buy a notebook instead, you won't regret it


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Buy a notebook instead, you won't regret it



Why not suggest an Alienware M17x? I'm sure the OP "won't regret it" either.

I am using a netbook (HP dm1-3014au, popular as dm1z) and I am very happy with it. Screen size is fine for reading. I play many low-end games with it and it can comfortably play 1080P movies and there is no lag whatsoever on any browser as yet. It weighs 1.6kg, which is very light.

At this budget, it makes sense to buy a netbook really.


----------

